
Mbeddr – Extensible languages for embedded software development (2014) [pdf] - protomyth
http://mbeddr.com/files/mbeddr_hilt2014.pdf
======
dang
Discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8311844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8311844).
Not sure if this counts as a dupe or not.

